# £100 off Appartamento Serie Nera (Copper & White) or £125 of R58 at Machina



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Just in case this helps anyone else out looking to buy a Rocket currently. Use discount code NERO100 or R58125 before June 30th 2021.

https://machina-coffee.com/products/rocket-appartamento-serienera-hx-copper

https://machina-coffee.com/products/rocket-appartamento-serienera-hx-white

https://machina-coffee.com/products/rocket-rcinquantotto-dual-boiler-v4-r58-2020


----------



## RocketTim (Jun 27, 2021)

If one UK dealer is allowed to post an advert on this forum then we'd also like to say as we are an official UK dealer for Rocket Espresso that we don't discount (it's not encouraged by the manufacturer) but we do offer free white glove delivery, setup and training of your Rocket machine anywhere in the UK while others charge for it. We also have engineers who come to your home to setup and do any maintenance or service required so you don't have to send it back to the dealer. We also bench test before we deliver with our engineers.
See our full Rocket range at ******.co.uk.


----------

